# Fluke t5-1000 meter



## jontar (Oct 11, 2009)

HI

Yes t5-1000 fluke testers, get this problem when they get older, get wet, or get dropped. You can try new batteries again, leave the batteries out for 10 or 15 minutes, and check the connections to the battery, but it probably internal on the circuit board, and its about the same to buy a new one as it is to send it in to get checked.

Westburne and/or eecol sells them for around $150, online closer to $110.

The site I work at we all (6) have t5-1000 except one guy has greenlee split jaw, and we have all seen this happen.


----------



## jordandunlop (Feb 28, 2009)

i havent even had this meter a year and i haven't dropped it


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

call fluke up, I think you are still under warranty.


----------



## jontar (Oct 11, 2009)

If its only a year old, call Fluke as suggested above, I suspect that they will ask you to send it in so they inspect it but that usually at your cost. You can send it in to Transcat, http://www.transcat.com/ they do our electrical meters and some of our instrumentation stuff. 

Do you work Industrial, they are designed to take 8kv for 5secs I think but one of our guys got something mixed up in a 4160v panel a couple years ago and screwed it up like you are explaining, red lite always on and voltage never reads proper. 

They are usually good little testers, but they are known for this problem, I'd rather blow up, drop, submerge a t5-1000 ($150) than a fluke 87-5 ($450).

See what fluke/transcat says but, I think you'll most likely have to buy a new one.


----------



## jontar (Oct 11, 2009)

btw the way the guy with the greenlee split jaw, is the guy that blew his up in the 4.16kv panel


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

jontar said:


> btw the way the guy with the greenlee split jaw, is the guy that blew his up in the 4.16kv panel


Really, he bought a Greenlee after that? I'm thinking that if I put a 600V meter on 4.16kV, and all that happened is the red LED stays on, and the meter didn't blow in my hand........then I'm buying that same meter again!!! Why on earth would he switch to Greenlee?


----------



## jontar (Oct 11, 2009)

Not sure, what the final reason was to switching to greenlee, and its offically never been proven he got something mixed up in the 5kv cabinet, unoffically the fluke probably took 5kv for the time it took him to realize, what OL meant on his meter. It happened on a night shift so, could have been 10+ seconds. I guess that also another reason to glove up just to check voltage.


----------

